# 7.3 owners



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

What weight of oil you run during the winter and summer-- 15w40, 5w40, or 5w40 full syn?

I run 15w40 right now, thinking about switching over to 5w40 syn. What are your thoughts on this? I have a 01 7.3, she leaks a very small amount out of the ebpv. I'm worried shes going to get more leaks with the syn.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

15w40 amsoil


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

15w40 Rotella for the past 140k, never had any issues.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

I've been run rotella 15w40, but just worried about hard starts again this winter when left unplugged for a long time.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

I am in desperate need of glow plugs. An hour plugged in and fires right up if it has been sitting. Never had any trouble cranking with Rotella even on the coldest days. Even when I get around to putting glow plugs I will still plug it in.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

kimber750;1847988 said:


> I am in desperate need of glow plugs. An hour plugged in and fires right up if it has been sitting. Never had any trouble cranking with Rotella even on the coldest days. Even when I get around to putting glow plugs I will still plug it in.


how many miles you have on your 7.3? That only problem I had starting my truck was when it sat this winter for 7 hours when it was -11 with the wind. The other times wasnt to bad off starts.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

How hard of a start


----------



## Ray (May 29, 2000)

I started to run 5w40 all the time and since then I have never had to plug it in again! Before then if it wasn't plugged in the truck wouldn't want to start once the temps started dipping below 32.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

dieselss;1847998 said:


> How hard of a start


Well it was -11 wind the wind last winter, my truck sat for 7 hours. I did find out a month go i had a bad glow plug relay, so that may have had something to do with it. But it was a really hard start probably took a good 10 mins, to finally get her to turn over, but like I said it was negative 11 with the wind.

My truck has 191500 on her now so may its time to change the glow plugs.

The only time my truck is not plugged in is either when I go to school or not at my house.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

That wind is really bad for diesels.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

snowish10;1847994 said:


> how many miles you have on your 7.3? That only problem I had starting my truck was when it sat this winter for 7 hours when it was -11 with the wind. The other times wasnt to bad off starts.


198k, 2002 F350 cclb. Started out as my tow rig for snowmobile trips. Turned it into a plow truck 6 years ago. Rust is my biggest enemy, slow taking the old girl away from me.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes;1848043 said:


> That wind is really bad for diesels.


Why you say that?


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

kimber750;1848054 said:


> 198k, 2002 F350 cclb. Started out as my tow rig for snowmobile trips. Turned it into a plow truck 6 years ago. Rust is my biggest enemy, slow taking the old girl away from me.


Some sandblasting and some por 15 with be your bestfriend trust me. I did it to my doors and oil pan, 99% is rust free now expect for the couple areas i couldnt clean very well.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I have a 99 F350 7.3 and always ran 15w40 never had problems starting during the deep cold spell we had last winter The only problem I had was one night it wanted to gel up Thinking its hitting 100k Its not a every day truck but during winter time its a plow truck summer time its a towing truck big loads or haul cattle


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

snowish10;1847962 said:


> What weight of oil you run during the winter and summer-- 15w40, 5w40, or 5w40 full syn?
> 
> I run 15w40 right now, thinking about switching over to 5w40 syn. What are your thoughts on this? I have a 01 7.3, she leaks a very small amount out of the ebpv. I'm worried shes going to get more leaks with the syn.


15/40 MOTORCRAFT/valvo SYNTHETIC..they love it


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Citytow;1848119 said:


> 15/40 MOTORCRAFT/valvo SYNTHETIC..they love it


Would the synthetic make the 15w40 easier to start?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;1848043 said:


> That wind is really bad for diesels.


Hahaha.... We shouldn't have Diesels in the windy city.....

Adam, the wind doesn't have a chill effect on Equipment


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

snowish10;1848126 said:


> Would the synthetic make the 15w40 easier to start?


not at all . plug that beach in . i really think it depends on the type tunes n stix ur runnin too


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Citytow;1848166 said:


> not at all . plug that beach in . i really think it depends on the type tunes n stix ur runnin too


My truck loves the block heater lol


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

15-40 valvoline all fleet. starts rite up even at 10 below , and i only plug in if i know i will be going out plowing. 
do not use synthetic if you have any kind of leak, it will find the leak and make it worse.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

2000 f250 7.3 with 239,xxx miles always ran 15w40 with no complaints. Since i did my glow plugs last summer she has started much better in the bitter cold. Truck runs great id drive it cross country tomorrow. its the rust that is going to get the best of it, or maybe it already has.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

I switched to 5w40 once the temps started to get to 32 at night. Way easier to crank over. I ended up just running it year round it seemed to run quieter. I only plugged mine in when the actual temp was below zero. If I was plowing I would plug it in the night before either way. The wind has no effect on anything except your skin


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

snowish10;1848181 said:


> My truck loves the block heater lol


i have a few 6.0's that are on steroids (tuned,modded) you gotta hear them cold starts. sounds like a high lobed cam alcohol funny car .....in 55 degree and below . but they fire right up plugged in . new fresh batteries every 2 years is a must . if not we found that it blows the FICM's. they need atleast 48volts daily .


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

snowish10;1848083 said:


> Why you say that?


Do a search.

Wind chill has nothing to do with anything other than people.


----------



## sthoms3355 (Jan 3, 2008)

We run 15W-40 in summer and 10W-30 in Winter. Seem to start easier with the lighter oil in winter.


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

If you look in the owners manual, it actually recommends using 10-30 in the winter. Rather below a certain temperature. 

If I had remembered the last time I changed my oil, id have switched to 5w-40 Rotella Synthetic.


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

For the wind chill statement. Everyone says wind chill only effects people. If I park my truck with the rear end facing the wind, it'll start easier, and when the truck faces into the wind, it starts harder. Tried this multiple times, with the same results each time lol


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

weareweird69;1848440 said:


> For the wind chill statement. Everyone says wind chill only effects people. If I park my truck with the rear end facing the wind, it'll start easier, and when the truck faces into the wind, it starts harder. Tried this multiple times, with the same results each time lol


Because it cools down faster, it won't get below air temp, but can get there faster.

Anyways maybe I need New glow plugs, I've got a block and coolant heater that I plug in with new batteries and- 25 she sure starts hard.

I run 15-40, manual does say switch to 10-30 in winter, been thinking about it, but now I start the old girl in a heated shop.


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

If you need glow plugs, you'll know when it won't start under 40 degrees lol


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

weareweird69;1848481 said:


> If you need glow plugs, you'll know when it won't start under 40 degrees lol


Ill have to do a better glow up test again.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

beanz27;1848477 said:


> Because it cools down faster, it won't get below air temp, but can get there faster.
> 
> Anyways maybe I need New glow plugs, I've got a block and coolant heater that I plug in with new batteries and- 25 she sure starts hard.
> 
> I run 15-40, manual does say switch to 10-30 in winter, been thinking about it, but now I start the old girl in a heated shop.


Yes, but these says 1030 only should be used in 50 degrees to 0.

http://www.powerstrokediesel.com/docs/DieselFilterOilReferenceSheet.pdf


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

snowish10;1848552 said:


> Ill have to do a better glow up test again.


I can help you if you wanna look into it


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

dieselss;1848555 said:


> I can help you if you wanna look into it


where you located? The first time I looked I used a multimeter and tested them at the valve harness.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Near Gary. Lansing.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

dieselss;1848568 said:


> Near Gary. Lansing.


I should be okay for now. When I did the test I did it pretty quick, I'll spend more time and get a better reading. But Ill keep that in mind. Thanks, I appericate it!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

No bother. I can walk you through the tests if ya want.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

dieselss;1848585 said:


> No bother. I can walk you through the tests if ya want.


Yea, that would be awesome if you can. From what I've heard you just take the harness plug off the valve harness, and touch the two front and two back tabs. The multimeter should show between .6 to 2 ohms. outside that there bad. Is that right dieselss?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

.8 or less. Also your solenoid, and wiring


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

dieselss;1848626 said:


> .8 or less. Also your solenoid, and wiring


glow plug relay is brand new, that was dead. well Ill need all new glow plugs then from the numbers I had. Which wires am I going to look at? I believe I had between .5-.7

Also, you on anyone know about up pipes, should I just get factory new ones or new upgraded bellow ones?


----------

